# Sapelo Island WMA



## Bigmarine2005 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum, but have read and learned a lot from you guy's posts. I was wanting to know if anyone on here is going to be on the Island for the opening weekend of hog hunting in March? I'm planning on going and may have a friend or 2 with me, but also they're plans/schedules may change and I might be down there by myself. I'm borrowing a friend's boat because it's bigger than mine, in order to pack everything on it. I/we will be there sometime on Friday, March 2nd and leave on Monday, March 5th. I've talked with the DNR Supervisor, Blaine, and got some answers to questions that I had. If anyone on here is going to be there or has been there recently, any pointers on where to find the hogs, would be greatly appreciated. Also, I want to thank each one of you that has posted information on here about the island, it has helped me tremendously! If you're planning on being there, I look forward to meeting you!

Anthony


----------



## b rad (Feb 12, 2018)

ur best is just walking the island ive been there quite a few times but hogs like anywhere else don't stay in same spot but if u walk u will run up on them just know the hog numbers aren't the same they have done a good job trapping them so not many hogs running around right now. but blaine will tell u theres 1000s of pigs running around


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Feb 12, 2018)

Many Thanks, B Rad! Blaine did say that I'd see him when I came down and that he could probably point me in the right direction to where he's seen them recently. I know that they've trapped the heck out of them on Ossabaw Island and I even watched an episode of O'Neil Outside about it, but didn't know about Sapelo. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Mar 8, 2018)

We had a successful hog hunt! Both my friend and I each got a hog. No monsters, because they wouldn't come out of cover, not because they weren't there. I had what sounded like a giant one coming to me, but it winded me and went away from me. I had given in at that point and the hog probably smelled the bug spray. We heard many, many more hogs, but were only able to take the two. We put 28 miles on our bikes, but we found a lot of sign, and devised a plan to hunt some of it. The weather could have been a little cooler, but it didn't get too hot. About mid-morning, the No-see-ums would come out to play, and were viscous. I feel like my exposed skin looks like I have chicken pox! They were controlled burning the area south of Dog Patch Rd. Also, they were doing a good bit of work on the Eastern side of the island with heavy equipment and trucks, so not much hog sign over there, until we got to the north. Duck Pond Rd is rough on the backside to ride. The hogs have it tore up on the sides and in the road. After a few trips across it, we chose to ride a longer, smoother road to get where we were going.


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Mar 8, 2018)

*Pictures*

My First Sapelo Hog!


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Mar 8, 2018)

*Pictures*

My Friend, Patrick's First Hog Ever!


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm very interested in going back, if my schedule permits and the temperature drops.


----------



## b rad (Mar 8, 2018)

did u walk the marsh creeks any at low tide u will find all the pigs eating fiddler crabs and the gnats are bad anywhere on coastal ga this time their really bad


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Mar 10, 2018)

We didn't walk much of the marsh, but where we did, I only saw old tracks in the mud. I think next time, I'll make more use of my Bug suit. I do think that having a treestand was a big advantage over just trying to walk in the right place at the right time. We did a short walk not far from camp, towards the marsh, and I jumped what was probably at least a 200 pound spotted hog and there was very little sign in the area. We were just walking to give our butts a rest from the bicycle seats. This weekend would be a good time to be there due to the temperature being lower.


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone planning on going down in the beginning of March for the opening of Hog Season on the Island?


----------



## b rad (Feb 5, 2019)

yea n april im going if you want i can send u some spots where they always are long way from camp though


----------



## Bigmarine2005 (Feb 12, 2019)

B rad that'd be great! Thanks!


----------

